# Backcountry fishing islamorada in september



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Backcountry fishing islamorada september has been good as of late. We've had a fair amount of rain mixed in with some wind which has kept a lot of the bay cooled down which helps the fishing this time of year. There's been a good mix of trout, snapper, ladyfish, and jacks on the edge of the gulf of mexico. Great option for getting some dinner fish and having good rod bending action. Redfish fishing has been productive on the higher water hitting the shorelines and islands. If your flats fishing islamorada this is a good option as there are plenty of these fish around. Today we worked much of the cape and it was a slow pick but we caught fish most places, mostly reds with some trout, ladyfish, and jacks mixed in. Early this morning on the falling tide we got into some big snook, we only managed one to the boat but it was a nice 12 lber! Great fight on light tackle. Big shrimp have been available due to the cooler water which is what this fish ate. We also hooked an islamorada tarpon fishing plugs early with the overcast skies, they were happy, though the rain slammed us while we fought him and that killed the bite as it stirred up lots of mud! Though it was nice to get this good fish for a september florida keys fishing report! 

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
[email protected]


----------

